# 12 gauge w/ a limb saver



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i went out to shoot some clays today. my old H&R088 was a powerful gun
but i could only shoot 2 or 3 rounds...then it was time to put it down. so i bought a limb saver slip on fitted recoil pad.
the pad is slightny not fitted but its so close it doesent matter.

point of the story.

the limb saver pad really really helps.... it helped so much.. i honestly belive my 870 20 gauge now shoots harder than that 12 gauge!

i reccomend trying one out today!

P.S.

it was my G/f's first time with a gun.... she used my 20 gauge she was 1 for 25 lol...any ideas to help her out? shes scared of guns i think thats why shes hesitant on it... any ideas on how to over come that?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Put a limsaver on my Benelli Nova. World of diffrence!!!!!!!!

My youngest son was gun shy of his 20 guage last year, so I bought an old single shot .410 and let him shoot that. Now he has no problems with the 20, and even likes shooting game loads from my 12 guage.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You may have answered part of the problem with your girlfriend yourself. You said the 20 gauge now feels like more felt recoil than your 12 gauge. Maybe the recoil of the 20 is bothering her. Why not put a limbsaver on the 20 gauge just for her. Another thing for a new shotgun shooter or any new shooter for that matter is they need to experience the thrill of hitting something. Kind of like taking a kid fishing and they catch no fish. Pretty soon they lose interest real fast. Put up cans, bottles or clay pigeons on a fence post and let her bust them so she can see the hits. This will also help her learn a better sight picture. Hang some pigeons on a string from a high limb and let them sway back and forth for her to hit. Even a experience shooter than has never shot clays can get frustrated the first time out.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well after her first 2 shots she wanted to quit i put it on her gun and she blasted a whole box!

i lost my land to free shoot on...so all i have now is a state range..shes still hooked. i started her wout with pellet guns and a bow in my back yard. she loved the pistols...

i just... im not a good coach..i can shoot just fine..but its just my style and it doesent seam to fit her


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i should also add...i dont shoot clays often...i think we both need help.... but im better than her ( thats the only argument i can win )..maybe jsut some pointers on shooting trap in general


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.ihea.com/documents/T101-2003-q3-Shotgun.pdf


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

I shoot almost all my guns with a limb saver on it. I have a 3 1/2" pump that the slip on stype of pad makes a bit too long for my likeing. But I got one on all my rifles, my 10g, and 12g. The place it works the best is on those warm duck hunting days we seam to have been having these past few years. Those days when anything more then a T-shirt is too warm to have on. These days a limbsaver saves my arm if I end up shooting too much. :beer:


----------

